# i dont get why my lyft rating is worse than my uber



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

actually i think i do. what everyone here *****es about on uber, i actually get on lyft. i don't know why my rating is lower near risk of deactivation but honestly i don't care. once the uber app comes out for android, ill ship my phone back in and keep ubering and forget lyft ever existed.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> actually i think i do. what everyone here *****es about on uber, i actually get on lyft. i don't know why my rating is lower near risk of deactivation but honestly i don't care. once the uber app comes out for android, ill ship my phone back in and keep ubering and forget lyft ever existed.


I'm thinking it's lower because your riders don't like you and they know if they give you a 3 they won't get you again.

No offense but that would explain it.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I'm thinking it's lower because your riders don't like you and they know if they give you a 3 they won't get you again.
> 
> No offense but that would explain it.


but im no different with lyft folks than i am with uber. im a 4.8x vs 4.6. i do nothing differently, i really don't. im polite and go with the flow. it seems its younger folks who just hand me 4s and i don't know why.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> but im no different with lyft folks than i am with uber. im a 4.8x vs 4.6. i do nothing differently, i really don't. im polite and go with the flow. it seems its younger folks who just hand me 4s and i don't know why.


I like to think I am the same when operating in either platform. Though I probably tend to "read" the passenger a bit before talking too much with Uber. While at times with Lyft if the silence goes on for too long I will make some vague, weather comment or something just to let them know I have no problem talking if that is what they want to do. I think I have "fist bumped" about 2 times.
Still have a perfect 5 with Lyft after 35 or so rides, while my Uber is 4.73. Though I have about 5 times more trips with Uber. I find I get more cancellations on Lyft though, perhaps because I am freeking OLD. LOL I think my age at times puts some of the riders on their best behavior at least in the car, I get a kick out of being called sir, of course those who have been in the service tend to call everybody sir. And I have yet to have many of the jerks that I have read about here in the car. Perhaps the Uber folks take it out on me with their ratings after having been driven around by some old dude they are afraid to treat like they do younger drivers. While the Lyft Drivers feel sorry for me and give me the 5's.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I like to think I am the same when operating in either platform. Though I probably tend to "read" the passenger a bit before talking too much with Uber. While at times with Lyft if the silence goes on for too long I will make some vague, weather comment or something just to let them know I have no problem talking if that is what they want to do. I think I have "fist bumped" about 2 times.
> Still have a perfect 5 with Lyft after 35 or so rides, while my Uber is 4.73. Though I have about 5 times more trips with Uber. I find I get more cancellations on Lyft though, perhaps because I am freeking OLD. LOL I think my age at times puts some of the riders on their best behavior at least in the car, I get a kick out of being called sir, of course those who have been in the service tend to call everybody sir. And I have yet to have many of the jerks that I have read about here in the car. Perhaps the Uber folks take it out on me with their ratings after having been driven around by some old dude they are afraid to treat like they do younger drivers. While the Lyft Drivers feel sorry for me and give me the 5's.


i have about 40 rides with lyft, probably 50 with uber. just this weekend did i notice an increase of lyft riders. maybe it was a rare event for getting that many lyfters but i have better rating with uber. noticed today my rating went up to 4.7 with lyft, so who knows. now i need to see if lyft will reimburse me the tolls i paid


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> actually i think i do. what everyone here *****es about on uber, i actually get on lyft. i don't know why my rating is lower near risk of deactivation but honestly i don't care. once the uber app comes out for android, ill ship my phone back in and keep ubering and forget lyft ever existed.


I'm still very new to Lyft, but don't they break your performance down into categories?


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

NightRider said:


> I'm still very new to Lyft, but don't they break your performance down into categories?


categories?huh? lol

lyft is more silent than uber. god knows the only thing i get with lyft are my daily summaries and that's it. and apparently every new driver got shipped out temp stuff and lyft never said a word to us. its like we work for a a 3rd party that's determined to do its business without ever being on the radar. you think this..until you see someone post on behalf of lyft on facebook


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Strange.. I remember seeing rating categories somewhere.. stuff like "car cleanliness" "driver experience" and such... no?


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Strange.. I remember seeing rating categories somewhere.. stuff like "car cleanliness" "driver experience" and such... no?


that's i believe in the weekly summary.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Heh.. I just got a text from Lyft saying they are hosting a "driver coaching session" this Thursday from 3-4pm. "Come to learn how to improve ratings &..." read more http://sh.gl/G4fz7V


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> that's i believe in the weekly summary.


Oh, ok.. and that's not giving you any clue regarding your rating? I was hoping this added information would end up being more helpful than Uber's system...


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Oh, ok.. and that's not giving you any clue regarding your rating? I was hoping this added information would end up being more helpful than Uber's system...


you get your daily summary and what your rating was for that day. the weekly averages out i believe your overall rating. right now i went up to 4.7, but who knows by end of today. ill know sometime tomorrow since deposits go in tomorrow and ill see the cash weds morning.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

NightRider said:


> Heh.. I just got a text from Lyft saying they are hosting a "driver coaching session" this Thursday from 3-4pm. "Come to learn how to improve ratings &..." read more http://sh.gl/G4fz7V


whats your rating? i haven't gotten that text but i did for uber...


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

I just got my first Daily Driver Summary and it shows Pending Rating as .....(Nothing). It shows my top rating as 5 stars and a comment of cool guy! Does that mean my overall rating is a 5? I show 5 trips and have only had 3 actual, 1 cancel, and 1 Mentor!


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> I just got my first Daily Driver Summary and it shows Pending Rating as .....(Nothing). It shows my top rating as 5 stars and a comment of cool guy! Does that mean my overall rating is a 5? I show 5 trips and have only had 3 actual, 1 cancel, and 1 Mentor!


you are still new, so ratings don't matter yet. enjoy it and you'll see it soon enough lol


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Wow, I made about $40 more than I expected for my 3 rides---pleasantly surprised. Problem is they say my acceptance rate is 60% and I can't figure that out--I only passed on one trip I am aware of out of 5 pings. Missing 1 of 5 would be 80%, not 60%. I don't like the text like notice that only stays on the screen a very short while. I need louder and longer SOUND--is this an adjustment to the APP? Thanks for help.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> I just got my first Daily Driver Summary and it shows Pending Rating as .....(Nothing). It shows my top rating as 5 stars and a comment of cool guy! Does that mean my overall rating is a 5? I show 5 trips and have only had 3 actual, 1 cancel, and 1 Mentor!


Your overall rating will show as "pending" until you get 10-20 rides and they have enough ratings to average.

Each daily summary will show your overall average rating (past 100 trips), how many trips total so far (lifetime), and acceptance rate (past day). If people left you comments from the day before, one of those comments will be shown (as top comment).

On your weekly summary it will show all comments that have been left by everyone (good and bad).


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Wow, I made about $40 more than I expected for my 3 rides---pleasantly surprised.  Problem is they say my acceptance rate is 60% and I can't figure that out--I only passed on one trip I am aware of out of 5 pings. Missing 1 of 5 would be 80%, not 60%. I don't like the text like notice that only stays on the screen a very short while. I need louder and longer SOUND--is this an adjustment to the APP? Thanks for help.


If you had 5 pings and did 3 rides then you missed 2 which = 60%. (I see now in your other post that you had 3 rides, 1 cancel. Cancel should not count against acceptance rate.)

Not sure exactly what you mean on the text like notice. If you have the Lyft app opened and up front you get the full screen with the info regarding the request. If you have the app running in the background you get a text like notification to go to the Lyft app. I think either way the notification sound is the same.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Your overall rating will show as "pending" until you get 10-20 rides and they have enough ratings to average.
> 
> Each daily summary will show your overall average rating (past 100 trips), how many trips total so far (lifetime), and acceptance rate (past day). If people left you comments from the day before, one of those comments will be shown (as top comment).
> 
> On your weekly summary it will show all comments that have been left by everyone (good and bad).


wait, what? mine only shows top comment even for weekly summary.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> whats your rating? i haven't gotten that text but i did for uber...


I've only just done my 2nd Lyft ride, both rated me a 5. Maybe that text just went out to new drivers.

I have a follow up question regarding the feedback categories... is this something that is part of the rider rating screen? If not, where do they get the Safety, Navigation, Friendliness, Cleanliness ratings from? Is it just extrapolated from rider comments? Excuse my ignorance... I promise I'll take a Lyft ride this week as a pax just to get a better understanding.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

NightRider said:


> I've only just done my 2nd Lyft ride, both rated me a 5. Maybe that text just went out to new drivers.
> 
> I have a follow up question regarding the feedback categories... is this something that is part of the rider rating screen? If not, where do they get the Safety, Navigation, Friendliness, Cleanliness ratings from? Is it just extrapolated from rider comments? Excuse my ignorance... I promise I'll take a Lyft ride this week as a pax just to get a better understanding.


i honestly don't know. i think from comments, since you only get a comment from the day before.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> you are still new, so ratings don't matter yet. enjoy it and you'll see it soon enough lol


My rating was blank until after the first 20 rides.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> wait, what? mine only shows top comment even for weekly summary.


If your weekly only has one comment, then you only had one comment for the week.

Some weeks I get no comments, some weeks I get a few, and some weeks a bunch.

It seems I got more comments when I was new and get less as time goes on. Not sure why that would be.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

NightRider said:


> I've only just done my 2nd Lyft ride, both rated me a 5. Maybe that text just went out to new drivers.
> 
> I have a follow up question regarding the feedback categories... is this something that is part of the rider rating screen? If not, where do they get the Safety, Navigation, Friendliness, Cleanliness ratings from? Is it just extrapolated from rider comments? Excuse my ignorance... I promise I'll take a Lyft ride this week as a pax just to get a better understanding.


If they rate 4 or below, they get those flags that they can select, but they don't always select one or leave any comment.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> If they rate 4 or below, they get those flags that they can select, but they don't always select one or leave any comment.


Got it.. Thanks!


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> If your weekly only has one comment, then you only had one comment for the week.
> 
> Some weeks I get no comments, some weeks I get a few, and some weeks a bunch.
> 
> It seems I got more comments when I was new and get less as time goes on. Not sure why that would be.


ah, that explains a 4 star then. i got a questionable navigation lol. i even told them i don't go to DC (at this point i do, but i lie and say ive only began a few days ago just to get a 5 star and leeway on rating me since i u use gps only)


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> If you had 5 pings and did 3 rides then you missed 2 which = 60%. (I see now in your other post that you had 3 rides, 1 cancel. Cancel should not count against acceptance rate.)
> 
> Not sure exactly what you mean on the text like notice. If you have the Lyft app opened and up front you get the full screen with the info regarding the request. If you have the app running in the background you get a text like notification to go to the Lyft app. I think either way the notification sound is the same.


Generally I do have the app running in the background so I only get the text flash--don't you think that is easy to miss? How much time do we actually have to accept (I know Uber is 15 seconds, is Lyft same? Sure seems like only 10 seconds)

My van does have way too much road noise especially when on the Interstate and I admit to being a little hard of hearing--can I adjust the sound?

Okay, one more time. I have had FIVE pings I know of, I did ignore one (actually could not get to the app quick enough), I drove three and one was a Cancel this morning after I sat more than 6 minutes and called him (that is an accept right). It looks to me like they are including the Mentor ride in my total rides---DO they? BTW, the cancel this morning said he did NOT request a Lyft ride at all.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Generally I do have the app running in the background so I only get the text flash--don't you think that is easy to miss? How much time do we actually have to accept (I know Uber is 15 seconds, is Lyft same? Sure seems like only 10 seconds)
> 
> My van does have way too much road noise especially when on the Interstate and I admit to being a little hard of hearing--can I adjust the sound?
> 
> Okay, one more time. I have had FIVE pings I know of, I did ignore one (actually could not get to the app quick enough), I drove three and one was a Cancel this morning after I sat more than 6 minutes and called him (that is an accept right). It looks to me like they are including the Mentor ride in my total rides---DO they? BTW, the cancel this morning said he did NOT request a Lyft ride at all.


ive had the app just pop up with aroun 5 seconds to choose. when i did, it somehow went away and i got blamed for miss. eh oh well. i don't sweat it. i usually let new pax ping me until 2 seconds left just in case they cancel.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks DC--guess I will just be more vigilant and have the app in foreground more often. I know we don't get the bonus without 90% acceptance--do you all agree the 90% is attainable?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> ive had the app just pop up with aroun 5 seconds to choose. when i did, it somehow went away and i got blamed for miss. eh oh well. i don't sweat it. i usually let new pax ping me until 2 seconds left just in case they cancel.


I too have had Lyft Pings come on for a second or 2 before saying times out. I think it is the network,or coverage in my day job's office location.
I find it slightly hilarious, but more frustrating to be near the airport and get a Lyft ping for a pickup. I would like to ask Lyft what is the best way to handle this. Ignore,and acceptance ratings tank, which I did. Or accept and then cancel. But unlike Uber, I can not even find where to ask Lyft a simple question. And I still think their App sucks as compared to Uber.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> Thanks DC--guess I will just be more vigilant and have the app in foreground more often. I know we don't get the bonus without 90% acceptance--do you all agree the 90% is attainable?


I also believe that the Lyft Ping will not be audible if the car's Bluetooth is synced with your phone. Again, I have no idea where to go to ask this simple question. But that would seem to be a problem,when hands free calling is the law of so many states.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

I had only two Lyft pings today--first was the cancel after I sat in his driveway and called him six minutes into. Second was a pick up about 4 miles from SD airport but when I was waiting at a light pax called me and said she made mistake in location and was at terminal 1. I had to tell her against law for us to pick up at airport (not TCP) and fine is $1000. Can you pick up? Where are you btw? Please add your location to your profiles so readers know.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I also believe that the Lyft Ping will not be audible if the car's Bluetooth is synced with your phone. Again, I have no idea where to go to ask this simple question. But that would seem to be a problem,when hands free calling is the law of so many states.


And, yes, my phone is linked with my Bluetooth--got to have that!


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> I had only two Lyft pings today--first was the cancel after I sat in his driveway and called him six minutes into. Second was a pick up about 4 miles from SD airport but when I was waiting at a light pax called me and said she made mistake in location and was at terminal 1. I had to tell her against law for us to pick up at airport (not TCP) and fine is $1000. Can you pick up? Where are you btw? Please add your location to your profiles so readers know.


i just get to the address given and hit"arrived" itll send em a text and start billing. after 3-4 minutes ill call and ask where they at and if nothing, ill wait until 10 mins pass and cancel as no show.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> i just get to the address given and hit"arrived" itll send em a text and start billing. after 3-4 minutes ill call and ask where they at and if nothing, ill wait until 10 mins pass and cancel as no show.


Why do you wait 10 minutes? I thought the Lyft wait time was shorter than Uber, maybe a maximum of 5 minutes. I almost think that after 3 minutes you were good to cancel.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Why do you wait 10 minutes? I thought the Lyft wait time was shorter than Uber, maybe a maximum of 5 minutes. I almost think that after 3 minutes you were good to cancel.


i do 3 min then call. if nothing, 3 mins more then cancel. i haven't had to do that so.. i guess i confused policies with each other?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> i do 3 min then call. if nothing, 3 mins more then cancel. i haven't had to do that so.. i guess i confused policies with each other?


The current Lyft procedure for canceling rides and receiving the cancel fee is as follows:

Hit "arrived". Ride starts automatically 1 minute after arrival or when car starts to move, whichever occurs first. If rider is not there, wait 3 minutes. Call or text pax. If no answer "cancel - no show" and move on. You must text or call pax after hitting "arrived" to qualify for the cancel fee. The text or call can be anytime after you have hit "arrived". You can stay and wait for pax if they say they are on there way, but at 3 minutes you can "cancel - no show" and receive the cancel fee.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Bill Feit said:


> And, yes, my phone is linked with my Bluetooth--got to have that!


This could be and is likely your problem with not hearing the sound when a ping comes in. If you are linking your phone thru your audio system via blue tooth and running the Lyft app in the background it will not sound thru your sound system. Also if you connect your phone to a usb in your car that also links to your sound system, you will not get the sound of the ping thru your phone or the sound system.

Since your van may be loud and you have admitted to limited hearing, this is my suggestion and this is what I do:
Get a blue tooth headset. I got a Plantronics unit at Costco for about $20.00. Use it in your left ear for hearing pings, making and receiving calls, and listening to your navigation app (I use Google maps) while giving rides. It allows you to carry on natural conversation with riders and listen to stereo while still being able to hear the navigation instructions. Most riders won't even realize that you have it.

As far as your rides so far go:
I don't know if they include your Mentor ride or not. Did it show up as a ride on your daily summary with a $0.00 fare? If so, then I guess they do. Cancels should not count as anything on your acceptance rating.

It is easily possible to maintain 90% acceptance with Lyft. They are pretty accurate with their reporting on this. Sometimes they are even over stating acceptance rate in my experience. There have been many days where I know I intentionally didn't accept rides for one reason or another and my daily report will come thru showing 100% acceptance rate.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> The current Lyft procedure for canceling rides and receiving the cancel fee is as follows:
> 
> Hit "arrived". Ride starts automatically 1 minute after arrival or when car starts to move, whichever occurs first. If rider is not there, wait 3 minutes. Call or text pax. If no answer "cancel - no show" and move on. You must text or call pax after hitting "arrived" to qualify for the cancel fee. The text or call can be anytime after you have hit "arrived". You can stay and wait for pax if they say they are on there way, but at 3 minutes you can "cancel - no show" and receive the cancel fee.


i don't do that really. i call after 3 and usually they pick up and tell me they on their way. now if i run into no answer then ill cancel.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> This could be and is likely your problem with not hearing the sound when a ping comes in. If you are linking your phone thru your audio system via blue tooth and running the Lyft app in the background it will not sound thru your sound system. Also if you connect your phone to a usb in your car that also links to your sound system, you will not get the sound of the ping thru your phone or the sound system.
> 
> Since your van may be loud and you have admitted to limited hearing, this is my suggestion and this is what I do:
> Get a blue tooth headset. I got a Plantronics unit at Costco for about $20.00. Use it in your left ear for hearing pings, making and receiving calls, and listening to your navigation app (I use Google maps) while giving rides. It allows you to carry on natural conversation with riders and listen to stereo while still being able to hear the navigation instructions. Most riders won't even realize that you have it.
> ...


Thanks for your help but....why would connection to a Bluetooth ear device be any different than connection to my car audio system via Bluetooth? I assume you are saying connect the phone to the Plantonics and disconnect from my car audio right? Sure like using the phone option through my car--I have an extensive phone book including Uber Fare and Lyft Fare and the connection is always seamless--if me and the phone are in the car it connects.

I was reading the Lyft facts and I see connectivity issues can affect acceptance rate also. Today I received two notices of bad network but my phone showed I had 5 bars strength with T mobile in both cases....one of them was when I hit the arrive button at the no show I had--I drove up to a parking lot and turned around and then hit arrive again and it took. I have never had a network problem with Uber unless my TMobile showed only 1 bar.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

don't know bout you bill, but this weekend i had a crap ton of issues with lyfts app.


----------



## mattvuberx (Sep 30, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> I'm thinking it's lower because your riders don't like you and they know if they give you a 3 they won't get you again.
> 
> No offense but that would explain it.


DING DING DING DING DING DING DING DING. We have a winner.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> don't know bout you bill, but this weekend i had a crap ton of issues with lyfts app.


Too soon for me to know I guess. Day 4 today and have had 7 rides. I am still missing pings due to no sound even though I bought a Plantonics Blue Tooth--it worked when I first set it up yesterday but not today...received phone calls but can't hear the audible sounds from my phone....frustrating, missed two Lyft calls today and had to cancel one when nature called....


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

if im such a shitty driver, then why is my rating with uber going up? I think the lyft crowd in my market is what you guys ***** about on uber, imo. although to be fair, my rating for lyft has gone up too, but its still .1 lower than my uber


----------



## Xenon (May 15, 2015)

Sorry to bring up an old thread. But I have been thinking about the same thing.
What this user is saying is true >> Lyft riders tend to rate more harshly than Uber riders.
My Uber rating is 4.9 after 300 rides and my Lyft rating is 4.69 after 100 rides. I'm a highly skilled driver with a nice car and excellent attitude and I have very good tricks to find the riders quickly even when the drop the pin in the wrong location.

And here is where I think some of the reasons are, I might offend some people here, but I'm just saying its a combination of factors:

Lyft riders tend to have more of the cheapskate mentality and it attracts the types of people that are stingy.
Especially with sidecar

Lyft riders tend to be the younger bratty crowd that feel they are more privileged.
Lyft riders tend to take shorter rides; often I have to travel long distances to reach them.
Lyft riders tend to be more argumentative about the routes google maps is taking me.
Lyft riders tend to rate you bad because it took you 20 minutes to reach them!
Excuse me?! I accepted your ride and went out of my way to reach you. I was the only Lyft driver available anywhere near you.
Based on the things stated above, Lyft riders tend to have unreasonable expectations.

The "yo-yo homey" types generally gravitate towards Lyft.
On numerical/statistical average, I find that in general, I have to wait longer for the Lyft riders.
which means, they don't have any respect for your time and effort

Lyft does not allow you to post your own pic, instead, your mentor takes a photo, then they add green bushes behind you. And the Lyft rider is able to view a higher resolution of your pic. My Lyft pic is a lot more silly looking than my Uber pic. So, Lyft riders already get this perception of you before arrival.
If a Lyft rider rates 4 or below, then they have more options, to give specifics on the ride which in turn many Lyft riders want to see these options, thus, they are less likely to rate 5 stars in the first place.
I can go on and on, but I feel that I made my point.
*Now, don't get me wrong!... there are many wonderful Lyft riders, and there are Uber riders that fit the same combo of molds stated above, but I'm just saying that in general, Lyft has a larger number of these types of people and this statistic is very noticeable.*

I'm reaching a point where I'm thinking of not going online for Lyft anymore, as I'm finding it's not worth the effort and in turn has become quite frustrating, and often times, I have regretted picking up Lyft passengers. I was just trying to help keep Lyft alive in my area and promote it because I feel that competition in this industry is a good thing. The tipping feature of Lyft is a good thing as people to tip every now and then with it. Thats one major thing that sucks about Uber, is there is no tipping feature.

I think what would be interesting good idea, is if the Lyft or Uber made some kind of mathematical algorithm into the rating system, for example, a certain Lyft rider frequently rates poorly on most of their rides. Then obviously, their poor score given to the drivers should not hold as much weight. Because the algorithm has calculated this individual to have unusually high standards. Then based on this average, their rating should hold less an impact on the drivers.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Xenon said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread. But I have been thinking about the same thing.
> What this user is saying is true >> Lyft riders tend to rate more harshly than Uber riders.
> My Uber rating is 4.9 after 300 rides and my Lyft rating is 4.69 after 100 rides. I'm a highly skilled driver with a nice car and excellent attitude and I have very good tricks to find the riders quickly even when the drop the pin in the wrong location.
> 
> ...


Agree with much of what you say but here is my advice...stop worrying about the rating so much..you can't do that much about it! Ignore it and if it gets bad enough they will end your driving privileges. My Uber is 4.8 with 1400 rides and my Lyft is 4.68 with 300 rides!!! I often get a bad rating with the comment flag says "Friendliness"...I am less than friendly when a PAX let's me drive 25 min to pick up and asks me to take them 3 miles!


----------



## good4life (Oct 4, 2014)

Uber averages the most recent 500 rides whereas Lyft averages the most recent 100. Without considering any of the above customer stereotypes, Lyft ratings will always be more volatile and sensitive. It's just simple math.


----------



## Rubyson&sme (Dec 1, 2014)

Xenon said:


> Sorry to bring up an old thread. But I have been thinking about the same thing.
> What this user is saying is true >> Lyft riders tend to rate more harshly than Uber riders.
> My Uber rating is 4.9 after 300 rides and my Lyft rating is 4.69 after 100 rides. I'm a highly skilled driver with a nice car and excellent attitude and I have very good tricks to find the riders quickly even when the drop the pin in the wrong location.
> 
> ...


Xenon, I agree with most of the advice that has been offered to me on this forum, except the illegal and improper stuff, that I have read some try...and I won't do. I have been doing this for 6 months now, mostly in the East valley of Metro Phoenix. I started for Uber, then Lyft, then both, just Lyft (after Uber cut rates 4 days after the Super Bowl was over) and now, both again now that Uber raised them back kinda, but still, mostly Lyft.

Across the board all that you have indicated I have found to be mostly true...about Uber rides. Since post SB, I've been doing 30 to 50 Lyft rides a week and maybe 3-5 Uber (yes, surge mostly), the Lyft customers are really pretty cool. And they like the music I throw at them...for the most part. While the Uber customers have expectations (surge does that I guess). I have told both types, when they ask if I do both, which do I prefer? It is always Lyft, just because they don't get all hung up about the tip issue. And I tell them so, too. The drivers really don't make a lot and this type of service is really unique and will probably not be around much longer, (which I believe is true). Because they should understand that the drivers across the board in Arizona do both and most don't care much which TNC it is, just how they are treated and paid. The Uber exclusive riders who think there is a distinction in the two, Uber and Lyft, are a lost cause for the most part, it seems to me. Because they are nearly always looking for the cheapest ride and they know they don't have to tip, because its included. Despite many attempts to help them understand that that isn't true, they still believe it is. And tips for Uber have completely dried up for 90% of my Uber rides (because it was always surging with the low rates) during the slow times, now, of few rides and way way too many cars out there. So, I down rate the no tippers and move on.

As I have said, I tell them that I do this for fun which is true, so I have no agenda, but, they often don't really want to know the reality from a drivers perspective. But I do tell them the truth, that I'm retired and I want them to enjoy the ride as much as I enjoy doing the job for them and I really wish it would be what we all hope it could be. But there is not a lot of money in it after expenses and if I have to deadhead too much. So tips may be the only way to keep me doing it.

With Uber I'm rock steady at 4.74 and Lyft I'm 4.77 to 4.8 and I get the occasional 4s and even the subjective flag comment. I attach the weekly rider survey to a clipboard and leave it in the backseat for anyone to read. It always has generated positive comments, because they are sometimes surprised that I include the rare negative comments. I think they deserve to see it all. I keep a running journal as well, but the ones that stick out, in the ride are usually matched up with an agenda driven comment. You really can't do anything about those, so let em go. I can usually spot the negative commenters coming into my car because they start off by hammering me with questions about whatever their agenda is. I try to steer them towards a positive attitude, but, like I said, they are usually a lost cause.

Lyft rides ARE...usually farther away, I'll admit that and less frequent, but, I'll fill with Uber and I think I'll try Postmates too. And I try to operate from my house, unless I go up and enjoy the insanity that is "The Entertainment District of Old Town Scottsdale". That's the Independent part of being an IC. But I get tips on 40 to 50% of all my trips each night, unless something overall has upset them, but I make it my personal mission to turn em around every night out with Lyft, so there's that. The amount of each tip varies, of course, but they are in no way cheap skates...well except for the $4.00 college kid's rides that pile in at ASU, I just don't go there, anymore. When they are profusely Thanking You!!! on the way out of the car they ain't tipping you, Baby! Nooooo way, they don't waste Daddy's stipend which they have to stretch the Hell out of. Even when they tell you they are going to. And besides, schools out, so I have no reason to go over there at all till fall if at all, SO YEA Go Sun Devils!! GO! GO AWAY!!!

Good Luck, on your planet, Xenon!


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Lyft markets to a younger, self important, less informed about life customer.
Assholes. There it is. 90% of my Lyft PAX were young assholes.
When my Lyft time to PAX increased and my rating decreased, I quit using the Lyft app all together.

I had a young Lyft PAX tell me he was mad because I used an Android phone. I am sure I got a 1 star because of my phone choice. (I write Android apps for fun, can't do that for an iPhone).

Younger, less informed PAX complain about 15 minute Lyft ping times in San Diego. Drivers in San Diego will not drive 15 minutes to pick up a PAX as Uber is constant pings if you place yourself properly.

40% of my Lyft pings CXL half way to the PAX. They tend to play the "Ping both Uber and Lyft" game. Uber always wins that one in San Diego.

Lyft kinda sucks in San Diego, for both the driver, and ultimately the PAX.


----------

